# How to use similar matches to analyze national team statistics?



## corner-stats (Sep 3, 2020)

In the matches of national teams, opponents range from the strongest (Germany, Spain, Italy, etc.) to the weakest (San Marino, Andorra, etc.). Of course, the team's playing style will vary depending on the opponent. The tool of the football statistics service Corner-stats.com allows you to analyze the statistics of the team in matches exclusively with opponents that are approximately equal in strength to the current one. To do this, on the match page, use the Similar matches block, which is present on the tabs of all statistical indicators (goals, corners, cards, fouls, shots, offsides, etc.). For an additional overview of the matches of the national teams, read here: https://corner-stats.com/obzor-nats...ami-v-lige-natsiy-uefa-03-08-09-2020/info/327
Have a nice football!


----------

